
Ken Thompson's backdoor in early UNIX systems - iamwil
http://www.catb.org/~esr/jargon/html/B/back-door.html
======
ralph
This is a dupe. Someone else pointed us to his ACM award paper, _Reflections
on Trusting Trust_.

And it isn't Startup News, or anything related to their technology.

I can go and dig out a hundred interesting but irrelevant URLs, but refrain
because I don't want news.y becoming another Slashdot, etc.

